# Black and tan vs black and red?



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

Is there a true distinction?

If so, what is mine?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I've never been able to figure it out. My girls papers say Black and Red so I go with that.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Jack is definitely more red.
Sofie is listed as black and red, but her coat leans more to the tan IMO.


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mine says black and tan on his papers. I guess he is black and tan, then. I am not sure how you could tell then, but here he was at 6 weeks or so.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Genetically black and red and all other variations are all black and tan. The level of tint in the tan is what throws people off. It's more of a marketing ploy IMO to say 'black and silver' or the like. It's the same as saying 'black sable, dark sable, golden sable, etc - they're all sable dogs.


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think the first picture is over saturated...the second picture is more what he looks like.

Although it sounds like from the last response they are all black and tan...but the AKC acknowledges the difference?

He is almost a year and I never even sent his papers in, so you can see how much it matters to me, I am just curious


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

I have to agree with the level of "tint" comment. At 8 weeks, Indie looked pretty black and tan to me (what little bit of coat wasn't still black), but the breeder listed her as black and red on the papers (sire is a red saddle, dam is a tan blanket). I had my doubts, but at two years old, she has a very rich "red" coat - with a blanket pattern. It is just beautiful (even if she is a turd half the time). I guess in 30 years of breeding, one learns to evaluate coat color.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

On my bitch's Rasse-Echtheitszertifikat under the Farbe und Abzeichen it is listed as " schwarz-braun"...which I'm guessing is black-brown....so no black/red or black/tan.

No enhanced saturation on the picture...just late afternoon sun. Pup pic was sent to me by breeder at a month and change. So the black-brown makes more sense.

SuperG


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Looks black and red to me gorgeous dog! My dog Chase was also listed as black and tan he is also black and red here's a pic of Chase is he 6 months


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

crisco78 said:


> Mine says black and tan on his papers. I guess he is black and tan, then. I am not sure how you could tell then, but here he was at 6 weeks or so.


He looks almost exactly like Chase as puppy hey can I message you for a question?


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

mine is black and red. Yours looks black and red to me.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

what's mine???
lol, j/k


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

They are the same color, genetically, so tan vs red is just a describing word. Also you can put whatever you want on papers, so that is not definitive, even genetically (you could accidentally register a bicolor dog as black, a black and tan as sable, etc). Generally if both parents are/were black and red as adults, I'd call the puppy black and red.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

crisco78 said:


> Mine says black and tan on his papers. I guess he is black and tan, then. I am not sure how you could tell then, but here he was at 6 weeks or so.


Here is Chase at 8 weeks


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

This was taken yesterday after Chase had a bath he is almost 6 and a half months


----------



## sierra2002 (Feb 7, 2021)

Shade said:


> Genetically black and red and all other variations are all black and tan. The level of tint in the tan is what throws people off. It's more of a marketing ploy IMO to say 'black and silver' or the like. It's the same as saying 'black sable, dark sable, golden sable, etc - they're all sable dogs.


She is a 7 month old German shepherd her paperwork says tan and black is it right?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

sierra2002 said:


> She is a 7 month old German shepherd her paperwork says tan and black is it right?
> View attachment 569172
> View attachment 569173


yes


----------

